
[0910.1589] How many universes are in the multiverse? - sarosh
http://arxiv.org/abs/0910.1589
======
russell
Alert: spoiler ahead. First you have to get beyond the abstract and 10 pages
of dense material. The answer is 10^10^10^7, which is a pretty big number,
even bigger that the 10^500 from string theory. Then they start applying
simplifications, like the number of distinct universes, and the number that
are observable locally. It is still a pretty big number.

If I apply their criteria that the universes be locally observable, I get a
much smaller number. Our universe is probably much larger than the observable
universe, so I get > 1.

Fooey, I was hoping to grab my laptop and a copy of the PDR, jump backwards 30
years, marry the other girl, and become filthy rich. These cosmologists just
have to try a little harder.

------
joeycfan
Two - and the other one is exactly like us, except they all have cowboy hats.

